# Memorial Day Weekend



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What's everyone doing this weekend besides messing with chickens?
We're in Tulsa at OneOk Field taking in a minor league ballgame. ..Drillers vs Midland Rockhounds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gonna throw some steaks on the grill tomorrow, then toss the bones to the chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like a winner! !


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We're right behind 3rd base.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We do a lot that doesn't involve chickens... but not this weekend. With the warm weather here we're ramping up for more improvements. Our town said if we built anything bigger than a dog house we'd need to submit a blue print for approval first... even a chicken coop? Yes, even a chicken coop. Who has a blue print for a chicken coop?! I mean - unless you count some scribbles on the back of a napkin...

So we found a way around this... buy old cheap trailers on Craigslist and make mobile coops - they're not permanent structures. Loop hole! We found one for crazy cheap -- because it was unregistered and chock full of garbage...










Much of which was flammable...










After cleaning off the garbage we also stripped it to its frame...










And then we headed off to a weird lumber mill in the middle of nowhere and bought a pile of 1/2 inch rough cut wood for siding from under a giant metal bull.



















A trip to U-Haul to rent a truck and then to Home Depot and we scored all the supplies needed...










Where will this end up? Guess we'll have to wait and see...

Also Happy Memorial Day Weekend everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WLC, I love new adventures. I love the loophole discovery too. I can't give you a high five but would really like to.

We marked a 30 day anniversary today, 30 days in one hospital. I'm leaving tomorrow to take care of business then hopefully they'll discharge him and I can make the four hour trip back to get him.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My township ordinance doesn't allow trailers,campers,or cars ..etc.. for livestock shelters.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's crazy, WLC!! What imagination, I can't wait to see the finished product! 
Robin, is he going to rehabab or straight home? Safe travels!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We are going to finish the yard today and grill blackened black and blue burgers.Just learned how to blacken meat and am in love.We went fishing last weekend and while getting bait the store had a box of toy soldiers.There was a sign stating to take one and place it in a very visible spot and remember the men and women,past and present,who made great sacrifices to keep our country free and safe.This is the reason for the holiday weekend.Everyday this week I have thought alot about my father and Audie Murphy both served in WWII.Right now there are men and women over seas away from their loved ones in a harsh and hostile land.Remember them,thank them and pray for them and for their safe return!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh yeah,I forgot;Thank you to all the people on this forum who have served our great country!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm adding my thanks as well to the folks on this forum for your service to this great country. My brothers and parents also.
We are headed home and probably will do something tomorrow with friends and family there.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll think of my Grandfather's brother who fought to defend the Philippines under General Douglas MacArthur. He recorded in his diary what he saw in regard to the savagery of the Japanese which bothered him until he died. God bless the American soldier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> That's crazy, WLC!! What imagination, I can't wait to see the finished product!
> Robin, is he going to rehabab or straight home? Safe travels!!


If it gets him out of here faster, I'll take him home.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Robin - good luck! I am hoping this is a step in the right direction for you and continue to think of you and your husband.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sitting around the campfire roasting marshmallows and eating watermelon. The chickens are enjoying watermelon rhine with us close by.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds so relaxing patty


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Some of our friends are coming over.We plan on fishing in our pond,the brim are out of control,I think my lovely neighbors fished all the bass and catfish out,haven't seen any for 2 yrs.I'll go back there and find their trash,beer cans,broken beer bottles and the fish left overs.Last year I started going back there at random times,at night,with the Mossberg.I'd shoot off a few and I'm sure it's really loud at 3 am but this is private property and it borders a public wildlife preserve with several stocked ponds.They do not have permission to fish and No Trespassing signs are posted.After 15 yrs I'm done fighting and taking matters in my own hands.The dogs stopped,now the people...trespassers beware...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good for you, CQ! We're going to picnic at one of our Indian owned park close by. It's all spring feed and will freeze your toes in the middle of summer!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Some of our friends are coming over.We plan on fishing in our pond,the brim are out of control,I think my lovely neighbors fished all the bass and catfish out,haven't seen any for 2 yrs.I'll go back there and find their trash,beer cans,broken beer bottles and the fish left overs.Last year I started going back there at random times,at night,with the Mossberg.I'd shoot off a few and I'm sure it's really loud at 3 am but this is private property and it borders a public wildlife preserve with several stocked ponds.They do not have permission to fish and No Trespassing signs are posted.After 15 yrs I'm done fighting and taking matters in my own hands.The dogs stopped,now the people...trespassers beware...


The more I read your posts the more I think of how interesting your life is especially with a Mossberg! Maybe you can restock the pond?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Good for you, CQ! We're going to picnic at one of our Indian owned park close by. It's all spring feed and will freeze your toes in the middle of summer!


I may think about taking puppy to the beach. So far thinking.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's some of the grands. The boys are catching crawdads and the twins are just posing. . Such a beautiful park!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My pond is spring fed.There's 2 really cold spots on both ends.I think that kept my pond from "turning over" last year.Alot of people lost their fish last year.Last year we put 4" cats in there and if we catch smaller ones at the state park we bring them home and dump 'em in the pond.I know why they come to my pond,they come here because the local authorities are stopping people at the nature preserve because of the heroin epidemic.But if they keep coming here,they gotta deal with me and the Mossberg!LOL We let the neighbor kids fish and other people but when they sneak back there and leave a bunch of garbage for me to pick up and disrespect my property,I got a problem and a Mossberg!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I fully understand that!


----------

